# 2.84 Spooling?



## NightRyder (Jan 29, 2004)

Jason. It is being reported on Satellite Guys that 2.84 has begun spooling. Can you confirm?

http://www.satelliteguys.us/showthread.php?p=260671#post260671

NightRyder


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

I am getting a download now, I was at 282.


----------



## NightRyder (Jan 29, 2004)

Yep, seeing more reports. It would be nice to see some release notes.  



NightRyder


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Yes this is correct...P284 went into release this morning...release note being emailed as I type this.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Please note that P284 is ONLY being spooled to users who have P282...The rest will get after these 50,000 people are taken care of.

Jason


----------



## Broadband Lab Rat (Nov 4, 2003)

I was at P282... 

I received P284 just after noon CST.

So far nothing crashed...


----------



## bavaria72 (Jun 10, 2004)

Jason Nipp said:


> Please note that P284 is ONLY being spooled to users who have P282...The rest will get after these 50,000 people are taken care of.
> 
> Jason


Damn it (still at 281)! You probably ought to get a bug's thread going for 284 Jason. - Art


----------



## JAC-AZ (Dec 21, 2004)

Hope this release takes care of the problems people have been having with
282.I've been glad that I still have 281 but hope 284 can get rid of my black
screen with banner problem,thanks for all the info Jason.


----------

